# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Dùng Minecraft xây... điện thoại Iphone

## Men

Dù khen chê hay dở ra sao, không thể phủ nhận iPhone của Apple là một thương hiệu có tầm ảnh hưởng rất lớn trên toàn thế giới, khiến không ít người mất ăn mất ngủ mỗi khi một phiên bản điện thoại mới ra mắt. Và đó có thể cũng chính là lý do khiến cho một gamer *Minecraft* đã quyết định tái hiện lại dòng smartphone ưa thích của mình trong tựa game đầy sáng tạo này, không chỉ hình dáng mà còn đầy đủ những tính năng y như ngoài đời thực.


Chẳng cần biết tiếng Đức, người xem cũng có thể nhanh chóng nhận ra giao diện quen thuộc của hệ điều hành iOS cũng như một số tính năng được tác giả trình diễn trong đoạn clip dưới đây.
[embedded content]
Apple iPhone in Minecraft - Shuffle.
*>> Thế giới game qua ống kính Minecraft*

----------

